# The closest cherry shrimp shot yet.



## Mark Evans

yes, another cherry shot. This one stayed still for an age. so I was able to get the shot i've been after for ages   

because the eye is spherical, it still is difficult to get a pin sharp shot of the eye because of DOP. crazy eh? i think this is as good as it's going to get.


----------



## George Farmer

Incredible!


----------



## Paulus

"The closest cherry shrimp shot yet." if you get any closer you are inside the shrimp i guess 

great photo


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Incredible!



george, Thanks mate. this means a lot!



			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> "The closest cherry shrimp shot yet." if you get any closer you are inside the shrimp i guess
> 
> great photo



paulus, i think the only way to get closer is to take a 'crop' of the image. this is as it was from camera. slight crop. thanks 

here's a movement of 0000000000.5 mm    to the other detail beyond the eye.


----------



## John Starkey

Wow Mark thats crazy,great detail and lovely colours,
regards,john.


----------



## viktorlantos

Amazing detail. Great capture Mark!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Sweet Lincoln's mullet!  thats one extreme closeup, great pic mark.


----------



## chump54

amazing shot and what a fantastic creature... 

Chris


----------



## andyh

truly outstanding! Actually almost stuck for words!

How can you top that?


----------



## LondonDragon

Great shots Mark, you can take various shots at different depths and then mix them all together to give you a super sharp image with lots of DOF.


----------



## Garuf

The detail on that compound eye is amazing, it's really no wonder scientists are looking to use shrimp eyes in research for new digital media storage systems.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Snap Garuf, I was literally just posting to say its amazing you can see the individual ommatidia!


----------



## Mark Evans

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> individual ommatidia!



quite something isnt it. there seems to be a pupil?....beyond the ommatidia. the next image shows this better.

meet derick. I've started to name them simply because viewed closely they look so different to one another.





i've found that turning the camera to a slight angle improves sharpness. also this is pushed to f16. i took 20 shots to get this one which is sharp.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> it's really no wonder scientists are looking to use shrimp eyes in research for new digital media storage systems.



really?



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great shots Mark, you can take various shots at different depths and then mix them all together to give you a super sharp image with lots of DOF.



stacking paulo, i think, is not really viable. these things are moving and i cant get several shots of the shrimp in the exact same place.good thinking though



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> ruly outstanding! Actually almost stuck for words!
> 
> How can you top that?



thanks andy. to top this?.....i really don't know, but rest assured, I will try   



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> amazing shot and what a fantastic creature...



to watch them so closely really does open up a whole new world.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Sweet Lincoln's mullet!



 cheers dude.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Amazing detail. Great capture Mark!



thanks my friend   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Wow Mark thats crazy,great detail and lovely colours,



cheers john.


----------



## Garuf

Yup really, they reckon that compound lesses based on the eye molecule structure could be the key to breaking the yottabyte ceiling in optical hard dries. Clever, no?


----------



## George Farmer

Now you're having fun eh, Mark?!

Superb detail.  Very interesting on how tilting the camera improves sharpness.  Must be something to do with the lens optics, I'm guessing.

Of course, you have some of the best gear available, but to do it justice like you do takes a lot of skill indeed, I'm certain.

What ISO are you shooting?  Could you go higher and use a smaller aperture still?  I hear the 5D Mk2 is even better at high ISO than the classic 5D.  Amazing when it's got almost twice as many pixels to handle!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> What ISO are you shooting?



this was 400 George. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Could you go higher and use a smaller aperture still?



F16 is all you get, and apparently, (and now IME) even at 16 you cant get good focus through out the image. shame really.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I hear the 5D Mk2 is even better at high ISO than the classic 5D.



10 x better. the old 5d was quit remarkable, but this thing is insane @ higher ISO, but then many of the newer canon models have better noise/high ISO handling.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Amazing when it's got almost twice as many pixels to handle!



this to helps no end. i really thing though, the canon 65mm MP-E should carry the 'L' label.

i may in the future, get the 100 2.8 like what you have. your images taken with this lens are incredible. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> eye molecule structure could be the key to breaking the yottabyte ceiling in optical hard dries. Clever, no?



if they get the break through, it'd be genius I reckon.


----------



## George Farmer

saintly said:
			
		

> [i may in the future, get the 100 2.8 like what you have. your images taken with this lens are incredible.


Thanks, Mark.

Consider the new Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS.  Even better than mine with great image stabilisation.  Tripods are a thing of the past!  I rarely use one and just crank up the ISO but with your camera we're talking serious sharpness and IQ.

If you're on a budget the Sigma 105mm and Tamron 90mm are very reputable too.


----------



## flygja

Wow, I never knew shrimps had compound eyes until I saw this shot. Superbly remarkably (insert more here) excellent! You'll need a microscope to top that. 

I guess Canon was too lazy to weather-seal with MP-65E and make it all-internal focusing, so it doesn't carry the L designation?


----------



## mlgt

Thats an amazing shot! 

So surreal almost. 

Im after a nice macro lens myself as I have a Canon 400D but I opted for a long lens of 18-200mm.

Im now on the prowl for something smaller


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

TBH I have no idea mark, it is the same with crabs and lobsters I've noticed. The pupil follows you whichever way you look at the animal. I think it must just be black as all the light is being absorbed and is a light effect seen as you are dead on to the eye. The facets of the ommatidia around the edge looks like some light is not absorbed (maybe reflected) and appears paler.


----------



## tyrophagus

that's a great macro shot!


----------

